# My Shrimp days (long)



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

I started out with 20 rcs , 4 ghost shrimps on a 10 gallons only shrimp tank with Regular substrates you would see in petco, and 4 little ottos. I did fish keeping in the past but it wasn't much disappointing because they rarely die, my first load of rcs half of the population died. Even I did much reading and research but still no clue what was the issue of unknown death. Hey I thought i was prepared with the sponge filter and some air rock running behind with some moss, later I found out that it was the ghost shrimps that are picking on my rcs, actually I am very generous with them when it comes to food already, yet they destroying the population of my rcs, so i bought another tank 8 gallon tank from Hagen "Fluval Flora tank" that came with a co2, which I did a switch with the store keeper to have the shrimp stratum instead of the plant stratum that came with it. I did some research that after a day or two you can just drop the shrimps into the tank and it's safe, so i removed the ghost shrimps and put them in there, within a week all of the ghost shrimps died off unknown reasons. So I just let it run for a week without any shrimps. 

Meanwhile, since my rcs are doing good after I removed the ghost shrimps, I wanted to try something much more expensive shrimps like crs. Therefore I bought a S class crs from the store at the cost of 10$. Fascinated by it's color but I wanted to be safe first, because the ghost shrimps died off at the 8.8 gallon tank, so I kept it in the 10 gallon and watching its progress over a week. Thank God it was doing fine, and that is when my money spending days came,I bought 5 crs, 5 cbs, 10 red rillis, 10 blue pearls. I kept those crs and cbs at the 10 gallon tank. I made a big mistake added crush corals to increased the ph for the rcs with the taiwan bees. Point 1. the shrimps can adapt from hard water to soft water parameters, so if it's the other way around which is a nono. Point 2, the substrates i used has no additive and i didn't aware the importance of it until they died off one by one. 

The 10 Rillis and 10 blue pearls are doing fine in the fluval tanks, which later i added around 20 crs, and 10 blue bee shrimps and so far had some casualties because they are unable to molt, which i spend even more for additive that are coming in soon to remedy these deaths. In addition, my 8.8 gallon tank population are growing and the berried shrimps had released all the babies at the breeder box. what's more i am interested in breeding unique shrimps, so I got myself a 20 gallon tank, which i cycled for 3 weeks with the U.P. Shrimp sands, canister filter, and today i just added tons of crs,cbs, and golden bees into the tank, while crossing fingers hoping miracle would happened.

The way I changed my water, I add tap water to the 1 gallon Poland spring containers, with Aqua safe, and shirakura mineral additive to the water and leave it out until it's time to have water changed.

Attention: Never put bare hands to move anything in the tanks, because will cause death~

molting issue, that happened recently which gave me a headache until i replace my tds meters im stuck with guessing.
Solution 1.
You'll need to either add calcium to their diet or calcium clay into the tank directly. I do both and haven't had any failed molting problems since. This applies to both neos and caridinas. by acitydweller

Tank 1 10 gallon ph 6.6 ph dropped due to co2, normally it is at 6.8 tds meter broke down..









Tank 2 8.8 gallon ph 6.4 no co2 in this tank









Tank 3 20 gallon ph 5.8 co2 with bubble counter 1 bubble 20 secs


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Live and learn... What sort of bubble counter are u using itank 3?

Glad to see you have finally mastered neos and caridinas. Invertrbrates require calcium dietary supplements to strengthen their shells for proper molting. What is your water change routine?

Hope to see you in out next meet in les.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

> The way I changed my water, I add tap water to the 1 gallon Poland spring containers, with Aqua safe, and shirakura mineral additive to the water and leave it out until it's time to have water changed.


Have you measured your tap parameters before deciding to add mineral supplements to it? Most of us have higher TDS (including GH and KH) water, and actually have to use RO/DI to lower it.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> Live and learn... What sort of bubble counter are u using itank 3?
> 
> Glad to see you have finally mastered neos and caridinas. Invertrbrates require calcium dietary supplements to strengthen their shells for proper molting. What is your water change routine?
> 
> Hope to see you in out next meet in les.


Every thursday i do water change, which is better that way. People say every 3 days, but I believe water change can be every week, as long don't overfeed and plus feed it through a petri dish.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Have you measured your tap parameters before deciding to add mineral supplements to it? Most of us have higher TDS (including GH and KH) water, and actually have to use RO/DI to lower it.


The water conditions are pretty good at Nyc, with ph around 6.9 to 7.0. The water are from Catskill Mountain.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did threw in some red ramshorn to check in on the water conditions 2nd week of cycling they were floating dead in a day..even with canister


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

Mass die offs like this sounds like uncycled tanks. What are your nitrite/nitrate readings? If amonia is present then gg.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

just one or two not on the massive of the shrimps died off


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

newly added oebts









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Is that Yubao substrate?


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

cantsay39 said:


> today i just added tons of crs,cbs, and golden bees into the tank, while crossing fingers hoping miracle would happened.


Haha, hope you get some interesting shrimp!


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Is that Yubao substrate?


the one where i put the oebt is reg substrate, while in the crs tank i use U P shrimp sand.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> Invertrbrates require calcium dietary supplements to strengthen their shells for proper molting.


What do you use/recommend?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

They are healthy and berried, waiting for the babies.....


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gonna add bumble bee to the tank see how this works out










Thank you Alex for the wood looks natural in the tank


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Nice CRS you got there, are they SS? Where did you get your oebts from gtu, how are they doing?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

i got it from some other dude they are pretty.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Nubster said:


> What do you use/recommend?


Spinach > Calcium enriched sticks > calcium montmorillonite > pulverized cuttlebone



cantsay39 said:


> Gonna add bumble bee to the tank see how this works out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this last batch of Cholla was pretty good. Curious, where did you source the pieces from in your other tank? I think mine is still floating at the top. lol...


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

well... i used the same, i got my cholla wood from miss my, and the cholla took a week for it to sink to the bottom of the tank instead of floating.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

this 2 tanks would be my last tanks 2.5 and a 5 gallon...


















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whoa that 5G is really sweet. It came divided like that?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

that is for the 2.5 one.....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

total of 6 tanks in my room now, have to stop this madness

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you silicone those dividers yourself or did it come like that? If it came like that where'd you find it?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

matter of fact it came with the divider, the lfs worker told me that tank was for bettas, but i used it for shrimp tank, but come to think of it can be a shrimp tank but, it is hard because there is no filter can fit in there.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice little feeding time.








tibee 1








Tibee bigger than the shrimps in the tank.








Bumble bee added like 8 










Got 10 Tibee, 8 bumble bee, 9 neo super yellow.. Some didn't make it through the shipment.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Blue bee shrimp really blue but hardly see them in the tank.... Too small often hiding.








Babies crs CBS golden bee








Solid white, hoping they can yield sss above grade


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

oebt & rcs tank:: ph7.0 gh5 kh6 ppm171
super yellow tank:h6.7 gh3 kh3 pm133
blue pearl, red rillis, blue bee, Tangerine tiger on hob breeder box: Ph6.8 gh3 kh3 ppm113
crs,cbs,golden bee, bumble bee, tibee:: ph5.8 gh4-5 kh3 ppm 98
fish tank >.< 
closed the 5g tank.. cycling


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

You keep saying ppm...do you mean TDS?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> You keep saying ppm...do you mean TDS?


TDS units are in PPM so yeah he's listing it out.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> TDS units are in PPM so yeah he's listing it out.


Yeah but lots of things are listed as 'parts per million' not just TDS. Just wanted clarification for me and possibly anyone else looking at the thread wondering


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

actually if you look at the chart of ppm~ that is the gh/kh which i had listed... just make the numbers more accurately.. we are human we look at the big numbers which is just the ppm, but aquarium wise (gh*17.9) + (kh*17.9)= ppm


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

When I try to move them to another tank


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Who is the father of the babies


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Successful breeding of blue bee saw tiny blue bee shrimps that has stripes, though blue pearl population is higher than my rillis and blue bee


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

6.8 gh 3 kh 3


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

cantsay39 said:


> When I try to move them to another tank


Are these super tigers? Where did u find these guys for sale?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

from misjinz tibee

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

cantsay39 said:


> 6.8 gh 3 kh 3




Maybe 6.8ph, 3gh, and 3kh?
General hardness seems low


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

very nice collection of shrimp!

what kinda additive supplement you add to the water?

didnt have a success on CRS last year but gonna try again


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

borneo wild shield, borneo wild white... ph5.8 gh4-5 kh3 ppm 98 kept in this parameter


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Maybe 6.8ph, 3gh, and 3kh?
> General hardness seems low


blue bee breed under this parameter


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Plants gone wild....









Might be selling blue pearls, population is maybe around 50...In a 8.8gal
Might looking for some oebts, because mine not breeding and stuck with a few


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

new photos

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

You have allot of mulm in that CRS tank...


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

dead snails... >.<!... and the buffers turns into sand... hard to removed now


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Got to get some of that out or you will keep having the worm issue I would cut back on feeding and try to gravel vac some of that out carefully

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

how it works? gravel vac?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks jimmytruong for the plants and 3 fish bristlenose long fin, and a neon tetra... and i saw this bamboo shrimp sitting at the filter and it is mad fat... when i got em it was small..

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

cycling again...

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------

